# threadless label



## mag_gate (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello,

Do you guys know what does threadless use to print their lable inside the shirt?

It is silkscreen? It's not heat transfer, rite? cuz I could see oulines around the lable. However, it doesn't look like silkscreen to me as well, any idea?

Thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

mag_gate said:


> Do you guys know what does threadless use to print their lable inside the shirt?


We have some ideas but are not certain.

Additionally since then I've noticed some labels are different to others; some definitely look screenprinted, others I'm not so sure.


----------



## mag_gate (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks, Solmu


----------



## megatoaster (Jun 28, 2007)

I saw a video they did to 99 Luftballoons on their site, it showed some scenes from one of the printers they use. They show a woman putting the labels inside a shirt using heat transfer machine.....one with a small curved plate the shirt neck goes on. You can see the machine on bestblanks.com


----------

